# Head monsters discontinued, line shifted to "more casual skier"



## tmcc71 (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite ski of all time, the head monster series, has been discontinued.  I have three pairs with different sidecuts (72, 77, 78 mm under foot).
These skis were great for new england hard pack (ice), groomers, off piste, just about everything.  They are replaced with a series called Peak.  They have similar dimensions but are noticeably less stiff.  I e -mailed head and they claimed they were trying to make the skis more accesible to  the more casual skier.  I demoed a pair and the great expert performance is gone.  They are not suited to advanced skiers any longer.  I knew within 2 to 3 hours that I need to look into other brands.
    Now to my question:   I need to switch to a line that has good hardpack/ice performance. Powder performance is not an issue as I am getting dedicated powder skis (Wateas, Katanas etc) One that is stiff and carves well. I ski 100 plus days a season so a durable ski is necessary.  I ski mostly wachusett, Tenney, Ragged, Magic, and Ascutney.   I ski the whole mountain and would like a blend of performance but a leaning towards groomers.   Anybody have any skis to look out for when I demo?   Thanks for the help.     Tim


----------



## kcyanks1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I ski on Head Monster 88s now and like them a lot.  I demoed a few different skis before getting these (Nordica Afterburners, Blizzard Chronos & Athos(?), Volkl AC40, Volkl Mantra, some pair of Atomics, and while I wouldn't say there wasn't anything else I didn't like, I did like the Heads a lot.  I still think I'm 1.5+ seasons away from looking at new skis, but this is still disappointing.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you guys know if the Monsters replaced the MoJo?


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 7, 2010)

*mojo*

The Mojo and monster were produced at the same time.  The Mojo was a freeride/park ski.  It was a twin tip I believe.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 7, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> The Mojo and monster were produced at the same time.  The Mojo was a freeride/park ski.  It was a twin tip I believe.



I picked up a pair of used Mojo90's and love the way they ski.  Just trying to figure out which of their new models would be a good replacement.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like you might like the Volkl AC40 or the AC50.


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 7, 2010)

*ac50,  k2 apache recon, nordica hot rod nitrus*

Ok,    I have had recomendations of the k2 apache recons,  ac series, and nordica hot rods.  I will demo these if i can.  I know i can demo nordicas and ac 30, and 50 at Wachusett.  Anybody ever try the K2 arache series?


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> Ok,    I have had recomendations of the k2 apache recons,  ac series, and nordica hot rods.  I will demo these if i can.  I know i can demo nordicas and ac 30, and 50 at Wachusett.  Anybody ever try the K2 arache series?



I started out on the Monster iM70, upgraded to the K2 Apache Crossfire after two seasons.  I felt the Crossfire was more stable and easier to lay down rails.  The Monster was always a bit chattery for me.  The K2 is more stable at speed and inspires confidence.  It's now my season opener/rock ski.

My new daily ski is the Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel.  A super stable and fun ski.  I love this ski.  It really doesn't care what's in front of it, it's just gonna ski fast.  Powder, hardpack, boilerplate or crud, no issues.  I actually aim towards crud piles now because it's fun to watch them explode when your tips hit them.  You can get it to do short-radius turns as well, but you really gotta be moving.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 7, 2010)

You may want to consider the Watea 78 for your all mountain ski.  I have a pair that I skied about 80 days on so far and bought a new pair for this season.  The older pair has held up great and I've found them to be excellent in all the conditions I've skied.  Great for groomers and hardpack as well as busting through crud.  The only reason I got a new pair for this season was that the price was right on the 2009 model (which is just a different top sheet than the 2010 model) and I wanted a longer ski.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Feb 7, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> Ok,    I have had recomendations of the k2 apache recons,  ac series, and nordica hot rods.  I will demo these if i can.  I know i can demo nordicas and ac 30, and 50 at Wachusett.  Anybody ever try the K2 arache series?



I don't think I tried the K2s, but the Nordicas are going to be quite heavy and stiff.  Depending on how strong you are, you might find you need a lot of effort to turn them, at least when not on groomers.  Volkls are also on the stiff side but not quite as extreme as the Nordicas.  What type of skiing do you like?  I'd at least demo something on the softer side (Apache might be it) for comparison's sake, especially if you like ungroomed, moguls, woods, etc. not just cruising on groomed terrain.

Disclaimer:  I am FAR from an expert on skis, and I'm my comments above are based on my person feelings when I demoed them/similar models back in March 2008, and not based on actual measurements of the skis.


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 8, 2010)

*apache*

last night I rode the lift with a guy who was skiing apache recons.   He loved them.  He was a good skieer.  I need to find these to demo them.  I don't think wachusett has them for demo.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you sure the Peak 78 is different than the Monster 78.? Reviews I've read indicate it's the same ski, though I have not first hand knowledge. Reviews of the Peak 78 have been very favorable and all of a sudden I'm needing to look at new skis. The Peak 78 is a pair in which I'm interested.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 8, 2010)

I just went to Peter Keelty's realskiers site. That site clearly says the Peak 78 is unchanged from the Monster 78. It implies so for the 82. Again, I have no direct knowledge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2010)

This comes as no surprise.  Unfortunately it seems that when companies have a good product they ruin it in the name of progress.    I have a pair of iM75's and loved them.  Last season when I demoed skis at Sugarbush, the Head 'Chip' series was what they had and I was really not impressed.  The ski was a 171 length :blink: and was structured like a ski from the early 1990's with sidewalls.  It rode smooth, but turned terribly.  

To answer your question, try the Volkl Tigersharks powerswitch models.  I love mine...they don't have a silky ride, but man do they rip.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2010)

Go hit up someone at a ski shop that went to the SIA trade show last month.  They previewed all next years models and will be placing orders soon.  Find someone who hit up the Head rep and ask if the Monster is going to appear in some other form, or what s/he thinks an equivalent will be from competitors next year.   At least then you'll find out whether or not someone is still targeting those ski characteristics.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 8, 2010)

Head appears to be going high tech, with something called "Intelligence CHIP Technology."  I first learned about it from Martin Griff's blog. He likes their performance, but someone with these skis whom I spoke to on a chair ride recently told me he didn't notice any difference from his prior Heads (I didn't get the name of either his prior or current model, sorry). Here's how Griff describes it:

_***I gave the Head selection of skis a through workout and fell in love with Head Chip skis with Liquidmetal Technology and Intelligence CHIP Technology....What does Liquidmetal Technology and Intelligence CHIP Technology mean officially? According to Head’s website, Intellifibers positioned at 45° in front of the binding transform mechanical impulses into electrical energy. The harder you ride, the more energy is produced. The electrical energy is led back to the Intellifibers. This causes them to stiffen up, putting more rebound and torsional stiffness into the ski. About the Chips, the electrical energy produced by the Intellifibers is not just recycled, but accumulated and released bit by bit through a pre-programmed chip – individually timed to match the oscillation properties of the ski.  Thus, the effect of Intelligence is multiplied, providing even more performance relative to your skiing style
What does this mean to me? They lost me on Intellifibers, but when I think back to last March, I loved the way the skis turned and that they were stable while cruising fast.***_

Here's the full blog:  http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2010/01/boots_are_in_a_bind_what_a_hea.html


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 8, 2010)

*liquid metal and other tech*

My current monsters have the liquid metal and chip technology in them.   I find that it really works.  It stiffens up at speed when you need it and flexes more at cruiser speeds. Really interesting stuff.  I might give the peaks a second look.  I need powder skis for alta next month so the katana or wateas are coming.   I still need next seasons new england hardpack ski.  It will be the ac 30/40/50, the k2 apache recon, the nordica hot rod nitrus, or the head peak 78.  The skinnier wateas are intriguing as well.  So many decisions!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> My current monsters have the liquid metal and chip technology in them.   I find that it really works.  It stiffens up at speed when you need it and flexes more at cruiser speeds. Really interesting stuff.  I might give the peaks a second look.  I need powder skis for alta next month so the katana or wateas are coming.   I still need next seasons new england hardpack ski.  It will be the ac 30/40/50, the k2 apache recon, the nordica hot rod nitrus, or the head peak 78.  The skinnier wateas are intriguing as well.  So many decisions!



I love my Hotrods on hardpack or when just ripping along at a good clip. I'd love to try the AC 50's though.


----------



## ToddW (Feb 8, 2010)

RISkier said:


> I just went to Peter Keelty's realskiers site. That site clearly says the Peak 78 is unchanged from the Monster 78. It implies so for the 82. Again, I have no direct knowledge.



The 2009-2010 Peak 78 is the same ski as the '08-'09 Monster 78, just a different name and different graphics.  

However, Head is monkeying with the shovel on this ski in a big way for next year and splitting this into two products (w/ and w/o metal in the shovel.)  Early tester reviews of the redesigned 78s are not positive.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 8, 2010)

They made them even worse for next season. If you want a better Monster, look to Nordica Fuel 78 and HR Pro 84, the flat skis, not the XBS binding ones..great skis as Monster replacements


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 8, 2010)

*maybe thats what I heard*

Maybe it was news of next years line that I heard.  The early reviews indeed  are not kind.  I was up at stratton for a trade show last weekend and some industry reps were talking about this.  Not good!


----------



## faceplant (Feb 8, 2010)

Philpug said:


> not the XBS binding ones..



whats wrong with those?


----------



## Philpug (Feb 8, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> Maybe it was news of next years line that I heard.  The early reviews indeed  are not kind.  I was up at stratton for a trade show last weekend and some industry reps were talking about this.  Not good!



Monsters were gone for this year. 



faceplant said:


> whats wrong with those?



Personally, I am not a fan of the system, I find it just deadens the ski. The flat skis are what I had always expected a Nordica to ski


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the xbs binding system.  I love the way the ski feels.  I haven't skied the flat version to compare though...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

I've got the system as well. I don't think they came flat until 2010? I'm not sure. The system is a bit heavy...but nothing a little extra input can't take care of.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've got the system as well. I don't think they came flat until 2010? I'm not sure. The system is a bit heavy...but nothing a little extra input can't take care of.


My only complaint would be the weight.  It's a heavy ski but soooo much fun


----------



## Philpug (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've got the system as well. I don't think they came flat until 2010? I'm not sure. The system is a bit heavy...but nothing a little extra input can't take care of.





RootDKJ said:


> My only complaint would be the weight.  It's a heavy ski but soooo much fun



Until you get on their flat skis, you don't know what you are missing. Again, IMHO, the XBS isolates the feel of the ski and snow contact. Going to the Vist binding from the Marker did help a bit (a 4 point mount of the toe vs. 3 of the Marker), but give me a flat HR Pro over any of the XBS Top or Jet Fuels.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> My only complaint would be the weight.  It's a heavy ski but soooo much fun



I'm with you on that! 

Phil, I'll have to give those a shot on a demo day. Maybe when it comes time to upgrate, I'll go with flat vs. a system.


----------



## ts01 (Feb 9, 2010)

A few of the oldies but goodies still to be found here: http://www.levelninesports.com/adva...0&inc_subcat=1&keywords=monster&Submit=Search


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  Hadn't heard of the Sweet Fat Thang before.  I could live with the butterfly graphics. 



ts01 said:


> A few of the oldies but goodies still to be found here: http://www.levelninesports.com/adva...0&inc_subcat=1&keywords=monster&Submit=Search


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2010)

I am looking for another pair of monster 88's as back up when my current ones go.  They are tough to find.  Dawgcatching on epicski suggested the Stockli XXXL as a replacement.  Reading reviews, it sounds like it could be a comparable ski to the 88.


Any thoughts?


----------



## SKidds (Feb 11, 2010)

I love my Apache Strykers, which are the Recon without the titanium core material, making them a little more forgiving.  Hold an edge great, power through the crud and rough stuff with ease, and even get me through the bumps and trees just fine.  Definitely demo the Recons.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a pair of Reconcs and absolutley hated them.  Worse ski I ever skied.  The tail would hook up and never release.  I got rid of them for the 88's.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2010)

FWIW I just snagged a pair of 2008-2009 Head Monster iM76 model skis on closeout at a local sport shop.  Includes the MoJo basic binding *installed.*  All this for $249.00.  I figured this was a stripped down, lighter, softer version of my iM75 SRF Monster Chip skis.  

The specs:  http://www.ski-depot.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SDO&Product_Code=311358

A bit skinnier than I would have liked, but you could not beat that price.  New and in the plastic.


----------



## Edd (May 28, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW I just snagged a pair of 2008-2009 Head Monster iM76 model skis on closeout at a local sport shop.  Includes the MoJo basic binding *installed.*  All this for $249.00.  I figured this was a stripped down, lighter, softer version of my iM75 SRF Monster Chip skis.
> 
> The specs:  http://www.ski-depot.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SDO&Product_Code=311358
> 
> A bit skinnier than I would have liked, but you could not beat that price.  New and in the plastic.




You've got Tigersharks right?  Those are pretty good hardpack skis.  Why buy the Monsters in a 76 waist?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2010)

Edd said:


> You've got Tigersharks right? Those are pretty good hardpack skis. Why buy the Monsters in a 76 waist?


 
'cause that's what they had.  It is a softer ski.  snowmonster is already trying to get me into fatter skis.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2010)

Now only if Head had kept the Monster line and made them in a rocker style.  That would be money.  

And if anyone has or knows someone who has a pair of Head Monster 95 OB or something comparable for sale let me know.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

The 191 is $299:

http://www.levelninesports.com/Head-Monster-Im-95-Ob-Skis-Redorange


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> The 191 is $299:
> 
> http://www.levelninesports.com/Head-Monster-Im-95-Ob-Skis-Redorange


 
I've been eyeing that very pair...but I need the 171 length.  I might just wait for the rocker skis to come out.  Snowmonster tells me that rocker is the way to go.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I've been eyeing that very pair...but I need the 171 length.  I might just wait for the rocker skis to come out.  Snowmonster tells me that rocker is the way to go.



I noticed that after I posted the link.  You've got to pay more for less.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 8, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I am looking for another pair of monster 88's as back up when my current ones go. They are tough to find. Dawgcatching on epicski suggested the Stockli XXXL as a replacement. Reading reviews, it sounds like it could be a comparable ski to the 88.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
I ski both the '08 im88 and the 188 stockli SS (purple/yellow graphic), which is virtually the same ski as the XXXL. Both with rossi fks/geze toe. They are both beefy gs sandwich construction, wood/metal, midfat freeskiing skis. The Head's are a bit more lively, with a shorter turn radius and round flex. The stockli's have roughly the same overall flex and weight, but the tip and tail are soft and the midsection is stiffer. They are more damp, faster, smoother at medium-high speeds (until tip flap happens) and overall noticeably harder to handle...they need to be driven harder to pay off and respond. Both are my "main Killington ski" on the average day...some fast groomers, mixed snow, some trees, some bumps, etc. You really need to be a strong 180-200+ lb expert with some race background to ski the 188 in all situations, while a larger advanced skier could get away with the heads.

BTW, I also had the '05-06 im88 which was lighter, livelier, and a bit softer flexing, but still a powerful ski...overall the best skiing version if you're lighter. But mine cracked a sidewall and eventually a tail snapped. The '06-'07 version was ok, but I cracked the sidewall in 4 places. The newer '08 use a much beefier sidewall but it takes away from the feel of the ski.

Haven't skied the Peak series, but I hear the peak 94 is pretty good. Guess you have to take it model by model.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 8, 2010)

Found a great deal on some hardly used iM72s for a frontside ski...will work well for me...I think....I hope.;-)  ...Regaining some skills(lol) after a few+  1-3 day/seasons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2011)

Just used my new Monster 76's last week at Mount Ellen on a powder/chowder day...the first day on them. They are just as great as my older iM75's but are much lighter and easier to turn. Man they can rip and are surprisingly stable at speed. They handled the chowder very well. They are forgiving in bumps. A nice find and a bargain price. I used them today as well and they are a great go-everywhere ski.  They compliment my Tigersharks very well!

Long live the Monsters!


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2011)

Blizzard G-Force is a definite demo.

Also the Fischer Progressor 8+, 9+ and 10+


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

There are still some Monsters out there on the market, but some are fetching higher prices.  

I found a pair of the Monster 103 Big Teams from 2009 at a killer price.  Seriously considering this as a charger west coast ski.  Too good a deal to turn down it seems.  I am concerned that it may be too much ski even considering its shorter length.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2011)

I've noticed the prices going up.  I've been looking at some IM78s and they've gone up over $500 where you can still find them.

Probably will end up just holding on to the B2s for now


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, the few remaining 102's are now at least $400 versus the Team 103, which are selling for $229.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2011)

LOVE the 76's. As snowmonster can tell you I used them Saturday in the glades at Mount Ellen and Slidebrook and Sunday at Smugg's skiing everything. Perfect ski. Just soft enough to handle bumps; quick enough for the trees; the rounded tail gives the ski excellent rebound and response and I don't get hooked up in deeper snow or bumps.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 28, 2011)

So are my 5-year-old iM85's a collector's item now?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> So are my 5-year-old iM85's a collector's item now?


 
Yeah. If they are like my iM75's, they have like 200-250 days on them and are ready for retirement.  They don't owe me anything. Love those skis. 






These are joined by their younger siblings, the Monster 76's:








And I have been spending WAY too much time drooling over skis lately. After talking with a couple shops, I snagged one of the two remaining pairs of Head Monster 102 sw's for a super closeout price. I was looking at the 103, but reports were that they were way, way too stiff and that the 183 would be impossible to tame and the 173's would be a tad short for what I was doing. 

I heard consistently that the 102 is a very good ski for varied conditions and skiing open terrain fast which is what I want to do. At Alta in December I was on a pair of 170's and really noticed that a few more centimeters would have helped with handling. So with my weight and desire to ski more conditions and terrain, I bumped back up to 183 cm length. The 170's feel short out west. 

These are going to be the big *west *mountain chargers. With the sidecut and stiffness there is no way it could be used on much in bound in the east. These are stiff, but much less stiff than the 103 (the latter described as "the boards" by some). 

It is interesting that I paid less for these than I did my boots, but they are 2009 models so they want to clear them out. 

I will admit that having a great experience with two sets of Monsters led me to snag these. I know that they are stiffer and bigger, but I really like the Monsters and the damp feel of a Head ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2011)

So I skied the Head Peak 90 today, which is the follow up to last years neutered Peak 88 with the awfull graphics. Graphics are much better and they changed the sidecut and construction some. It skied much better than the Peak 88 I tried last year even though they still have the funky articulated tip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2011)

Bring back the Monsters!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Bring back the Monsters!!!!



I never skied the Monster 88 so it's hard for me to compare, but they definitely are better than last years. It was soft so I can't speak to what the edge grip will be like on them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2011)

I have not heard much about the Head Peaks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I have not heard much about the Head Peaks.



The Peaks are the successor to the Monsters.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The Peaks are the successor to the Monsters.


 
Sounds like you are demoing for purchase.  Have you been looking at Strand's?  They carried Head.  Another place to look is LevelNineSports.com.  They have a lot of Head skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like you are demoing for purchase.  Have you been looking at Strand's?  They carried Head.  Another place to look is LevelNineSports.com.  They have a lot of Head skis.



No, I was at the Ride-em and Rank-em demo put on by the shop at Wachusett for next years skis. The Head rep told me the new ones were improved so I wanted to compare them to my impression from last year.

Not shopping, I just bought a pair of Salomon Enduros that fill that space nicely.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2011)

Did they go back to the two layers of metal in the whole ski?  They took out metal in the Peak 88 and made it a limp noodle.  I need to replace monster 88 that I have now due the base getting thin.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Did they go back to the two layers of metal in the whole ski?  They took out metal in the Peak 88 and made it a limp noodle.  I need to replace monster 88 that I have now due the base getting thin.



I don't think they went that far. It is better. You might like the Rossi Experience 98.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think they went that far. It is better. You might like the Rossi Experience 98.



I may go with the stockli xlv if these peak 90's get bad reviews.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 19, 2011)

Got my closeout 102's last week and am so stoked.  Those are serious skis!  Alta/Snowbird here I come!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think they went that far. It is better. You might like the Rossi Experience 98.



Can you still demo those at Wa-Wa?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Can you still demo those at Wa-Wa?



No, it was a one day event put on by the shop there for customers. All 2012 gear. I'd look around to see if Rossi will be doing anymore demo's somewhere this Spring.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> No, it was a one day event put on by the shop there for customers. All 2012 gear. I'd look around to see if Rossi will be doing anymore demo's somewhere this Spring.



I am a creature of habit. What shop was it?  Maybe I can call and see if they will let me demo them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am a creature of habit. What shop was it?  Maybe I can call and see if they will let me demo them.



Mountainside at Wachusett. Talk to Deadheadskier, he mention the shop near him is really into them so they might have a demo.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Mountainside at Wachusett. Talk to Deadheadskier, he mention the shop near him is really into them so they might have a demo.



Thx.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, Fire on the Mountain in Dover, NH has a set of demos for all 3 Rossi Experiece skis.  They have a pretty good policy on demos where the fees you pay accumulate.  For example, if you demo five different set of skis at $30 a day, they'd deduct $150 from the price on the skis you end up purchasing.  Not sure if that's common or not.  I'd call in advance.  Sounds like they only have one pair of each and are at a lot of Demos with them this spring.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes, Fire on the Mountain in Dover, NH has a set of demos for all 3 Rossi Experiece skis.  They have a pretty good policy on demos where the fees you pay accumulate.  For example, if you demo five different set of skis at $30 a day, they'd deduct $150 from the price on the skis you end up purchasing.  Not sure if that's common or not.  I'd call in advance.  Sounds like they only have one pair of each and are at a lot of Demos with them this spring.



I am looking the Peak 90's from Head. Not the Rossi's.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am looking the Peak 90's from Head. Not the Rossi's.



Sorry thought you were interested in the Rossi's as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes, Fire on the Mountain in Dover, NH has a set of demos for all 3 Rossi Experiece skis. They have a pretty good policy on demos where the fees you pay accumulate. For example, if you demo five different set of skis at $30 a day, they'd deduct $150 from the price on the skis you end up purchasing. Not sure if that's common or not. I'd call in advance. Sounds like they only have one pair of each and are at a lot of Demos with them this spring.


 
That is not the norm.  Very good deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 20, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Got my closeout 102's last week and am so stoked. Those are serious skis! Alta/Snowbird here I come!


 
So ten months after getting them we finally got enough snow for me to try them and love them.  They are smooth.  Love how they handle chowder yet drive nicely.  I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------

